# need some help



## Chris Catastrophe (Mar 6, 2012)

just had a baby n stranded in rock hill sc. we r lookin for a car or van for under 600-700. any info or leads would be amazing. trying to get to oregon to stay w some family until we can figure out the rest. if u know anyone that may be able to point us in the right direction id be appreiciated.


----------

